# Need help with vacuum hose on 89 Sentra



## JayC (Aug 14, 2004)

I have an 89 nissan sentra and while I was replacing a hose for the coolant, a vacuum hose broke off, and I can not find where it needs to be connected to. The hose is connected to a T splitter and is routed under the housing where the air filter is in. I have included a couple of pics to give a better idea of where it is from. 
If anyone has a diagram or can help me out I would greatly appreciate it very much.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello, took a quick look at my car, and if we are looking at the same "T" the only hose that leaves there and heads under the air cleaner goes here. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## JayC (Aug 14, 2004)

astreamk1, I appreciate your quick reply, but I think we may be looking at different connections. I removed the compartment where the air filter is housed in for a closer look and I found that there are 2 T connections that are close together(at least in my car). I have also traced back 2 of the connections and have numbered them in a pic.








1 - connects to the engine
2 - the T connection
3 - connects to the carburetor
4 - ?? the hose without a home
The hose is about a foot long and may actually run under the carburetor, but I am not sure where it needs to be plugged into. Right now it is just sitting on top of everything.
I am sure it would be tough to take a pic where it goes, but a nice description should also be helpful if someone knows where the hose should be plugged into.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I looked at my engine again. your vacuum lines are slightly different than mine. Find your gas vapor recirculation canister or whatever you call it. It is that big black cylinder on the firewall just to the left of you master cylinder. There is a small vacuum fitting on the very top of it, trace that back, it should lead behind the engine and back to that area where you are working. I cannot see that line on either on your "T's" . see if that is what broke off. it is the only longer line on either of my "T's" that you haven't accounted for yet.
good luck !!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

u sure its a t valve and not just a drain tube, i know nissans a B*tch with vacuum hoses, one question though does the car still run?


----------



## monte87 (Nov 27, 2012)

send me your number and ill send a picture diagram, and i can help you with details. the # 4 hose should be a plastic hose that connects to a vacuum switch mounted on the fire wall next to the fuel filter. the vacuum switch has two wires, one is connected to ground and the other wire goes inside the wire harness that is on the firewall. some later sentras did not have this option. if you dont have this option then dont worry about it, but do cap it off to prevent vacuum leak. would it be possible to get info on specs from the engine sensors of your car?


----------

